# Do Black cockapoos turn silver



## annieb

Hi 
I am new to this forum and I am hoping to purchase my puppy soon I am looking at a black one with a white patch on the chest but my friend who has a mini labradoodle says it wont stay black it will change to silver does anyone have experience of this I don't suppose it is a problem but I quite like the black.
x


----------



## Dee123

some stay black while others fade. depends on whether they have a fading gene passed down from parent which causes the black to turn silver. without the fading gene, black will stay black i think.


----------



## Janev1000

Denee's right and you would have to check the poodle's pedigree lines to see if there are any silvering genes in there. You can most definitely get a non-fading black but I think you need a whole line of solid blacks on both sides with no silvering genes. If you google poodle coat colours, there is a site called 'Arpeggio Poodles' and it goes to great lengths in explaining how all the different colour genes work and how to get a black that won't fade.


----------



## annieb

Thank you both I understand now I will check with the owner
xx


----------



## mandym

Silver poodles are born black and steadily change to a silvery shaded colour as they get older so if this pup has silver poodles in his lines then yes there is a chance he could change but silver poodles are pretty rare and all the black pups i have had so far have stayed black.Some do get some white hairs that develope through their coat making them appear a bit lighter xxx


----------



## JoJo

All great advice ... fading gene is stunning though .. but do check your puppies history and your breeder will be able to advise you further on this


----------



## Nadhak

Treacle is black tan and white with a grey ring around her tail [like a smoke ring] and silver grey hairs around her back end - it started to come through at 5-6 months!


----------



## Mogdog

My Bess is black tuxedo and her father has the silvering gene. At around 6/7 months we noticed some new white hairs growing through her coat. I'm not sure if she will turn silvery or just stay black with a few white hairs, but I'm happy either way.


----------



## Greenleys19

This is all very interesting. Our younger dog who is dark brown has lots of what looks like grey growing through when you stroke her fur the opposite way (like in the previous posts picture) very strange


----------



## barrelman

Interesting topic. We noticed a few white hairs on Stanleys back, very few though. He's nearly 2 now so we'll see what happens


----------



## Dee123

barrelman said:


> Interesting topic. We noticed a few white hairs on Stanleys back, very few though. He's nearly 2 now so we'll see what happens


Not sure if he can still turn silver at his age. Does anyone know at what age a silvering gene would take effect? After a year old, can one say the permanent colour his there to stay?


----------



## Sezra

Daisy is a black tuxedo aswell and is one year old. Although she has the odd silver/white hair I am not expecting her to change colour now.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Our Ruby has the white fur thing, this picture should show it - people comment that she looks like she's rubbed against white paint or is going grey!










It runs the length of her back, and is only on her back. It's as soft as her other fur, just mixed in.

Ian


----------



## Justme

Ohh that is just like my Miss Millie who is now one year old. She was jet black when we got her but the silver has developed and spread over her back these last few months and now we are seeing grey/silver hairs around her eyes and through her tail. Whatever happens she will be fab regardless! And she sheds by the way despite the wavy hair! It's just that you don't spot it so much apart from on white things.


----------



## arlo

Just when I think I have finally got on top of all the colours something else comes up, I don't think you can ever stop learning cockapoo facts. Arlo has only recently got a few white hairs by his tail, but I presume he will stay black, but love the picture of silvering, beautiful.


----------



## Von

Dee123 said:


> Not sure if he can still turn silver at his age. Does anyone know at what age a silvering gene would take effect? After a year old, can one say the permanent colour his there to stay?


I think it can take 4 years or more to fully develop, although signs of it start much earlier. Jenna is 3 - her legs have turned silver, and her face is showing signs. Her chest markings have remained white.


----------



## dmgalley

Jenna is beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von

Here she is when she was 1, you can see the silver starting to develop on her legs and slightly on her face.


----------



## Tinman

Von said:


> Here she is when she was 1, you can see the silver starting to develop on her legs and slightly on her face.


Ah how gorgeous, That's like Ralph! I bought a black puppy with a small white bib, he now has almost a full grey underNeath, front legs, inside of back legs, and bum!! Here's a photo of him from behind and you can see it on his bum / tail. He is only 8 months - but I think he may end up looking like yours x


----------



## Von

Fascinating isn't it! I don't think Jenna will turn completely silver, but the bits she has are very distinctive, I wonder how Ralph will turn out


----------



## Tinman

It seems to change weekly, he had a cut recently- so the lighter colour is much more prominent on his legs. It makes them more interesting I think! Jenna looks lovely, if Ralph looks like that I'll have no complaints, even if I did originally want a black poo!! X


----------



## Jedicrazy

This is interesting to watch. Obi is a black/white tuxedo. He got a few white hairs coming through on his back when he was about one but on the whole still looks quite black. He was 2 in Feb and no more white hairs right now but I will keep an eye out. 

Von, I love Jenna's silver markings, she's like a reverse blue roan


----------

